

"I doubled my sales and made the cover of Time magazine" - vuknje
http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-02-28/

======
Estragon
Get out of my head, Scott Adams

------
mapleoin
here's the hacker link to it: <http://dilbert.com/fast/2010-02-28/>

I see there's still a Linux/Unix link at the bottom pointing to this layout.

~~~
stanleydrew
Thank you! The original link brought down my tab in Chrome.

------
CrazedGeek
Previous discussion on one of Scott Adams's related blog entries:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1161770>

------
Mz
At the moment, I can totally relate to this. I submitted a proposal to try to
improve something specific at work but basically my motivation is to try to
get management out of my hair. I don't know if anything will come of it, but I
am having ugly visions of how that conversation could go. <rolls eyes>

------
pmichaud
What kind of a blowhard would make bombastic claims of achievement against the
odds?

~~~
Mz
Actually, I would. A lot of my "bombastic claims of achievement against the
odds" are completely true. The problem is getting anyone to believe me. :-/

~~~
cryptnoob
I don't believe that.

~~~
Mz
Do you need examples? ;-P

